# Visualisierung für TwinCAT unter WinCE



## nekron (8 Juni 2010)

Moin moin ...

nachdem ich es funktionell unter der TargetVisu nicht wirklich vernünftig hinbekomme suchen wir eine Visualisierung für Twincat, die jedoch auf einem CE-Panel (CP6607) laufen sollte ...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Visu ? (so Rezepturverwaltung, Benutzermanagement sollte schon integriert sein  )

Danke & gruss,
michael


----------



## Sinix (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo nekron,

das Thema gabs schon öfter im Forum, gib mal in Sufu "Beckhoff Visu" ein.

Ansonsten hängt es davon ab, das  CE-Panel und Software kompatibel sein müssen. Es gibt viele Anbieter, die du im Internet oder einschlägigen Werbezeitschriften findest, die dann Beckhoff/Siemens/AlanBradley mit ihrer Visualiserungssoftware unterstützen, ich kenne z.B.

microinnovation
sütron


Gruß MK


----------



## Christian_EWW (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo.

Mir würde noch ABM (da muß aber eine ABM Firmware auf dem Panel laufen)
und Certec (habe noch nicht damit gearbeitet, sieht aber phantastisch aus)

Christian


----------



## cybertracepda (9 Juni 2010)

*Visu für Beckhoff*

Probier doch mal ZenOn von Copydata.
Die Habe ca. 300 Treiber für die verschiedensten Steuerungsanbindungen.
Ich selbst habe ZenOn für Beckhoff, Siemens und Codesys ohne Probleme verwendet.
ist sehr mächtig und braucht etwas Einarbeitungszeit.
Läuft auch ohne Änderungen auf CE, du kannst das gleiche Projekt unter WIndows und auch CE verwenden.
hat auich nen Webserver und Client und vieles mehr.

www.copadata.at

mfg
Cybertracepda


----------



## egor (15 Juni 2010)

ist die ZenOn kostenplfichtig oder wie es dort geregelt?


----------



## cybertracepda (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo !
Natürlich ist Zenon kostenpflichtig, ist aber eine sehr gute Visu und kann sehr gut mit Beckhoff.
Für eine CE-Version kostet die Runtime für 256 Variablen ca. €300

mfg
Cybertracepda


----------



## nekron (16 Juni 2010)

Moin moin,

danke für eure Tipps .....

Kann mir jemand sagen was die entsprechende Development-Lizenz von Zenon kostet ?

Danke & Gruss,
michael


----------

